# Alternativen zu Corbis?



## reto (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach lizenzfreien Bildern, und suche eine Alternative zu Corbis. Wer kann mir andere Anbieter empfehlen?

PS: Mir ist bewusst das diese Bilder selbstverständlich nicht kostenlos sind. Die dürfen/sollen ruhig was kosten...


----------



## cater (14. Mai 2004)

http://www.imagepoint.biz
http://www.photodisc.de


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Mai 2004)

Der vermutlich weltweit größte Anbieter von Bildmaterial ist "Getty Images".
Auf deren Webseite findest du Links zu den Tochterunternehmen, die sich
auf lizenzfreies Bildmaterial spezialisieren.

Dazu gehören:
Brand X
Digital Vision
Photodisc
Comstock
Thinkstock
Rubberball

Nicht unbedingt günstig, aber durchaus hochwertig und eine riesige Auswahl.

Auch kleinere Bildagenturen bieten hervorragendes Material teilweise lizenzfrei
und womöglich etwas günstiger an. Allerdings wäre es für Tipps in diese Richtung
gut zu wissen, was für Bildmaterial du suchst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## reto (17. Mai 2004)

*Besten Dank!*

Danke für die Tipps! Imagepoint gefällt mir sehr gut, da ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis top würde ich mal sagen


----------



## cater (17. Mai 2004)

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch bei den Fotografen direkt anfragen. Über das Google-Verzeichnis u.ä. findet man viele Links zu Fotografen. Da sind die Preise evtl. nochmal günstiger, da die Provision für die Agentur wegfällt.
Falls du was zum Thema Natur suchst, mein Portfolio: http://www.cberg.de/index.php?menue=portfolio&content=portfolio&dir0=index

Carlo


----------

